# Ludisia discolor alba



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 5, 2021)

The white version of the popular jewel orchid Ludisia. Similar flowers to the normal variety. This genus is the most forgiving and relatively easy to grow. Warm and bright. Grows low light and cool too. In any mix lol. A few color leaf forms exists.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 5, 2021)

Can you show us the growing space? I’m guessing this is not a wine fridge.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 5, 2021)

It’s in my Terra warm tank, growing in tree fern loose mix. Here’s the growing space…


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 5, 2021)

Thanks. Have you thought of adding poison dart frogs?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 5, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks. Have you thought of adding poison dart frogs?


No, because I spray chemicals and the frogs would perish. I would love to have them. But I would be a murderer lol.


----------



## abax (Sep 5, 2021)

Leslie, does the alba require more light than the old burgundy plant? I grow my
discolor shady and in potting soil and it's grower.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 6, 2021)

abax said:


> Leslie, does the alba require more light than the old burgundy plant? I grow my
> discolor shady and in potting soil and it's grower.


I don’t think so as it’s growing side by side with my other Ludisias. In fact, I think mine is getting too much light as it’s slightly tan yellow on edges.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 6, 2021)

They are very neat flowers! You always hear that the jewel orchids are only grown for the foliage - a bit unfair in my view: your flowers evoke in my thoughts of maybe a Pectelliis jr. or Phalaenopsis equestris alba or ditto Ph. pulcherrima.
And concerning culture you are so right, my mother succeeded in keeping a Ludisia alive through several years and even flowered it. And that says something about its hardiness!


----------



## abax (Sep 6, 2021)

My first thought was that the tank looked VERY bright for that particular Lud. Guldal,
perhaps you'll disapprove...I pinch my flowers off.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2021)

Where's the rest of the plant!?


----------



## abax (Sep 7, 2021)

In my greenhouse Sir. About those rooted discolors I sent you.......?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 8, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Where's the rest of the plant!?


It’s just the one stalk I got as a gift from Roehampton Orchids lol.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2021)

Abax, My normal Ludisia discolor are fine. My big pots of L discolor alba and Macodes petola crashed (the Macodes totally  ) but the Ludisia alba is coming back.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 8, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Abax, My normal Ludisia discolor are fine. My big pots of L discolor alba and Macodes petola crashed (the Macodes totally  ) but the Ludisia alba is coming back.


Most are collapsible lol… great to hear comebacks!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Most are collapsible lol… great to hear comebacks!


Yeah, that black rot thing is no joke!!  I'm digging that brown malaxis btw!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 10, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Yeah, that black rot thing is no joke!!  I'm digging that brown malaxis btw!


Yes the black mold is deadly.
That’s Malaxis calophylla… they seem to like it in the tank.
Do you see the Malaxis metallicum in there hiding?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2021)

Bottom right. 
I wish there was a good source of mature jewel orchids around, or a way to import from Asiatic Green or others.


----------



## Andreiani (Sep 15, 2021)

Beautiful !! Mine is dead


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Sep 15, 2021)

Enjoyed your presentation last nite very much Dr. Ee. Joe Sullivan.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 15, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Enjoyed your presentation last nite very much Dr. Ee. Joe Sullivan.


Thanks Joe. Glad to meet you on ZOOM and a face to a name!


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Sep 16, 2021)

Thanks Dr Ee!


----------

